# First timer audio system



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi everyone

I listen to vinyl and have an old Kenwood 601 + matching TT and dynaudio 401 speakers. Time to upgrade but on a budget. I am thinking of the Rega RP1 TT and trying to decide between throwback receiver (Marantz 4000 or similar vintage) and new AV Denon or Marantz or other model. I know nothing about this subject, listen to vinyl and CD mostly. Budget is about $1000

Your help and insight appreciated
Joe


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Believe it or not, you can still build a nice system for $1k...If its just for music (2 channel), you will have a ton of options!!..This is what I would go with..

Audio-Technica has a nice TT with USB and Analog for about $300
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...ef=sr_1_2?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1387812837&sr=1-2

The Yamaha R-S700SL receiver has a nice set up for phono and 2 channel listening and keeps some of the vintage look and feel for about $500
http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-R-S300...5&sr=1-12&keywords=receivers+with+phono+input

If you want new speakers as well, I would go with a set of Polks!!..Newegg always has deals going, but I would pick up a pair of New Monitor75T for about $400 a pair
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290272


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I had not considered a USB TT


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I think a great choice in speakers would be the Arx A3rx-c.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Get a USB phono stage, not a usb turntable.

Check out U-Turn Audio's Orbit turntable for an alternative to the RP1.

I like vintage gear, so I would be very drawn to a vintage receiver for mostly analog playback. However a modern system will still perform well and will give you more options for expanding in the future.

There are many great speaker options out there. Consider some of the larger bookshelf speakers like the Wharfedale Diamond 10.2's. For most all uses except big-bass rap/hip-hop, and thundering soundtracks of movies, the larger bookshelf speakers can do wonders.

I run a Marantz NR1602 receiver with Wharfedale Diamond 10.2's main speakers. I'm using a nice little Pioneer PL-512 for a turntable. It sounds great. I play a lot of analogue using the Marantz Direct modes and I'm quite happy.

My Marantz is also hooked up to a Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer and a Klipsch KG 1.2 that I use for a center speaker.

This 3.1 configuration vibrates my seat during movie action sequences when sitting 8-10 feet away from the screen.

With this system I get very satisfying 2-channel analog experience as well as an adequate HT experience. One of these days I may add rear surrounds for 5.1 HT option, but the 3.1 sounds so good that I'm in no rush.

Good luck in your search! Sometimes the looking-around is the best part.


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I am researching options and using this forum realize that any discussion brand/models will cause a firestorm. I am set on a vintage Receiver: Marantz CR-2020 is one under consideration. I came across a set of B stock Dynaudio bookshelf speakers for $500, and now need the TT. The biggest decision seems to be USB or Analog or analog/USB. Technica makes a highly rated USB/analog unit. Any thoughts?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Alspals said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded. I am researching options and using this forum realize that any discussion brand/models will cause a firestorm. I am set on a vintage Receiver: Marantz CR-2020 is one under consideration. I came across a set of B stock Dynaudio bookshelf speakers for $500, and now need the TT. The biggest decision seems to be USB or Analog or analog/USB. Technica makes a highly rated USB/analog unit. Any thoughts?


Hi Alspals,

First, I'm a speaker manufacturer. Now that we have that out of the way, I couldn't find what a Dynaudio "401" is. Is it vintage? Are the bookshelfs you are considering actually an "upgrade"?
Second, I haven't owned a TT in 20+ years, but am considering one myself. They key features for me, will be - is it a well performing TT and is it automatic or manual. USB can always be added later (via a preamp), primarily for archiving purposes. Lifting the arm automatically, not so much.
If a non-auto is ok with you, these seem to be a solid value: http://uturnaudio.com/turntables/ the fancy one with nicer cartridge is $280.
Regarding your receiver choice, one mans "Vintage" is another mans "Used". 
As such, were you considering a "used" (SS) receiver, perhaps consider this. For around $300-$400 or so, you could get a used, close to top of line HT receiver (or a "slim" HTR, like you're looking at), only a few years old.
Cons: Lots of channels and features you don't need...especially buttons on remote.
Pros: A remote! Plus something very important - the ability to apply EQ...and thus make your sound, in room at your seat, better. In 2ch mode, usually lots of power too.
In daily use, the only thing you really need is on/off, volume and maybe, input selection, unless this is strictly for your TT. In which case, a very simple, inexpensive, learning remote could be programmed for such functions - on/off and volume. No chance in pressing wrong buttons and end up in some HT mode. Use the HT remote only during setup, the put away.
Much better chance you won't need any repair service for a while either.
My 2c

cheers


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi AJ

What I bought were dynaudio Focus 140 bookshelf speakers. At the price they were a bargain. After reading reviews from more discerning pundits, I'm not so certain. I may have bought better sounding speakers, albeit lesser priced, by shopping around

Thanks for the tip about the receiver
Joe


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have not heard the Focus 140's, but I have heard several Dynaudio models and have been very impressed by their sound. The only price I saw mentioned online was $1800/pair, did you pay less than that?


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> I think a great choice in speakers would be the Arx A3rx-c.


I agree with the speakers. I upgraded from Polk Audio to the Arx, and the sound is just plain awesome. Very detailed, warm and clear.:T


----------



## Audiofool (Dec 20, 2012)

For the turntable I'd go with something from Pro-ject. The Pro-ject Essential comes with a Ortofon OM 5e cartridge for $299. Or if you want to spend a little more the Carbon is $399 and comes with an Ortofon 2M Red. A bit higher quality than the Audio Technica turntables (IMO). 

Also U-Turn has a decent table for $179, but they're backordered a few months.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

If you haven't pulled the trigger on a new turntable, check this one out:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57614778-47/u-turn-orbit-an-audiophile-quality-turntable-for-$179/


This is what I am getting for my next upgrade, but I haven't had a chance to hear it yet.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree that the Orbit appears to be very good value. It wasn't yet available when I bought my turntable. I did buy the very one you were thinking about in your OP, the Rega RP1. I couldn't be happier. With a good LP, there is no noise to be heard. Stereo separation is exceptional and detail is superb. I didn't realize it at the time, but that tt has been one of the best investments I've made into audio since I started this game. I love it that much.

On the receiver side, I have both vintage and modern. I prefer the modern mostly because I don't have enough time in my life to mess with restoration and repairs. I have a 1974 Marantz 2240 sitting in a closet because I can't afford to and don't have the time to restore/repair it. My choice for modern receiver in the $500 range would be the HK 3490 although I recently read that it has been discontinued.


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. This thread is starting to resemble Chevy vs. Ford 
The point about vintage needing repairs makes sense. I planned to buy from a reputable repair center so the unit has been tested and maintained. 

TT is up for decision. I'll need to travel to Chicago to check out the models suggested. My speakers sound great to me. But I realize I'm not a discerning (educated) listener. Speakers are difficult to hear since distribution is so spread out. Any suggestions?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Alspals said:


> Thanks everyone. This thread is starting to resemble Chevy vs. Ford  The point about vintage needing repairs makes sense. I planned to buy from a reputable repair center so the unit has been tested and maintained. TT is up for decision. I'll need to travel to Chicago to check out the models suggested. My speakers sound great to me. But I realize I'm not a discerning (educated) listener. Speakers are difficult to hear since distribution is so spread out. Any suggestions?


There's a shop called Saturday Audio they sell new and used equipment you should look them up.


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks again to everyone who responded to this thread. I am considering a rebuilt Marantz 2230. For the TT I plan to buy the Riga RP1. For speakers I had planned to use my current Dynaudio but will leave these where they are. Now I am considering Arx A3rx-c as was suggested by AudioRaver, but there is no where near me to give a listen before buying. I am thinking of bookshelf models on stands. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------

